# Phoenix Rebourn



## jacquesr

Thank you so much for all this info. Very interesting.
I have the steel city variant. Very happy with it.


----------



## OnhillWW

Enjoyed your review, great historical review as well. Any Idea what the startup amp draw is, I'm working with a 15A limitation, my Jet works flawlessly but is getting a bit long in the tooth and would love a segmented head.
- Thanks


----------



## RostyVyg

I am running my from a 20 Amp circuit shared with RIDGID 16 gal Shop Vac. Never saw a problem. I am sure you will be fine with 15 Amp.


----------



## smitdog

Wow, thanks for the great review! Very informative! I am considering a planer purchase and saw the Cutech a couple of times. I pawned it off as an off brand since it didn't have a well-known name attached to it. Good to know that it is actually just a new tag on a proven piece of equipment. This will definitely be back on my short list once I save up enough $. Thanks again Rosty for taking the time for this write up!


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon

Wow, good review! quite the Megillah actually…. 

How much does one of those cutechs go for?


----------



## GFactor

Even though it has already been said several times, Nicely Done and I envy your writing skills! It was very refreshing to read a thorough review along with the steps you took to ensure the success of the product out of the box. This, coupled with the little bit of history / back story, made for a very informative post.

Cheers!


----------



## runswithscissors

Just a FYI: Back in the 80s (date uncertain), it was Ryobi who invented the portable lunchbox planer. Prior to that, the choice was a cast iron monster, or hand planes, or trust the lumber from the building materials guys.

The shop teacher at the school where I taught bought the Ryobi (10 inch only available then) for the shop. He mounted it on a long table with rollers at each end. He said they rarely used the gigantic (Volkswagen size) planer after that. It's not hard to imagine how much use the kids put that machine through, and I would guess a fair amount of abuse, too.

I know it was still going strong after 3 or 4 years.

My first planer was a Reliant (sold by Trend Lines-do they still exist?) which wasn't a bad machineI, though I found out the hard way that it didn't like planing long, rough cut birch planks. It did have problems with snipe, too.


----------



## Grumpymike

Wow RostyVyg, with all that research when do you find time to work in the shop? 
Great detailed history and review.
I now wonder if the segmented head will fit my TP 1300? what an upgrade that would be.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Wow, good review! quite the Megillah actually….
> 
> How much does one of those cutechs go for?
> 
> - TheWoodRaccoon


Found for 630.00 USD


----------



## Tennessee

Very good review.
Cutech is located in Memphis, and also sells these for the same price on eBay. I don't think they have a dealer network.
Looks just like my old Rigid, save with the upgraded spiralhead cutters, which would have been a godsend to my old Rigid I sold off.

Seems like a good machine, great head, should get years of service if it is the same basic unit that Rigid put out.


----------



## WWMike

OnhillWW,

As long as it's the only machine on a 15amp circuit, you should be fine.

TheWoodRaccoon,

$579.99 plus shipping from the website.

Grumpymike,

Awaiting final verification from factory whether the cutterhead will drop in the TP1300.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma

> Wow RostyVyg, with all that research when do you find time to work in the shop?
> Great detailed history and review.
> I now wonder if the segmented head will fit my TP 1300? what an upgrade that would be.
> 
> - Grumpymike


I don't think RostyVyg works in a shop much.
This looks like an ad more than a review.

I could be wrong, but this one sure does walk like a duck!


----------



## WWMike

Grumpymike,

Got word….cutterhead does fit but comes without bearings. Do you have the tools necessary (shop press) to install a couple of bearings? You would have to read the P/N's off the old bearings and find them. Might be 6203ZZ ? I do have old installation instructions for the swap when Accuhead had made them in the past. Email me if interested at [email protected]

Thanks,
Mike - Tech Services Mgr.
Cutech Tool, LLC

Drew,

No duck….just your imagination.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma

> Drew,
> 
> No duck….just your imagination.
> 
> - WWMike


First post ever and it was this huge write up? No picture either, other than a stock photo…. I think I hear a duck


----------



## RostyVyg

Well, I do have time to work in my garage when it is not below freezing outside  And I do enjoy history. After I posted the review I bumped into a post on SawMillCreek which further clarifies relation between Ridgid, Shinmax, Orion, SteelCity, General and CUTECH. If interested, read it here: http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?241089-Ridgid-TP1300-Planer

Trying to find who makes and distributes reasonably priced carbide inserts for their cutterhead now. CUTECH prices for carbide are insane. Will share my findings if any…


----------



## RostyVyg

Some more pictures for Drew…


----------



## Ripper70

Great review, Rosty. Piqued my interest enough and decided to visit their website. In addition to the 40200 they make three other spiral cutter head models for the budget conscious, weekend woodworking warriors.

Specs in comparison here:

http://www.cutechtool.com/category-s/133.htm

I spoke with Mike, the tech services guy, and he seemed like a straight up fellow who was willing to answer any and all questions regarding their lineup of planers. Now, I just gotta get the grub together to add one of these to my shop. If only my kids didn't eat so much!


----------



## MarkDavisson

Thanks for the review, Rosty.

I get the thing about the noise level being lower and the motor having an easier time of it, but I don't completely understand why the cutterheads aren't configured at a bias to the wood (like a Shelix). Seems like it would be so easy to do, and the benefits of a shearing action are many. That's not enough to keep me from buying a Cutech, but it's still a head scratcher for me.


----------



## WWMike

Grumpymike,

Cutterheads are now available. Here

Sincerely,
Mike


----------



## Jimintomahawak

How is it working now? I am seriously considering buying one too. Current price with carbide is $649 at cutech website.


----------



## LOCOwood

> How is it working now? I am seriously considering buying one too. Current price with carbide is $649 at cutech website.
> 
> - Jimintomahawak


I'm curious too! Now that you've had the machine almost a year, how is it holding up? I'm seriously considering the same planer, and really struggling with the decision between the Cutech and the Dewalt 735X. I can get the Dewalt cheaper, but the helical cutterhead (which is a true helical, not a spiral) is another $400.


----------



## garriv777

I just purchased their flagship model of planer with the carbide cutters and can't wait to receive it in a few days. Thanks for the review. This is going to be awesome….


----------



## garriv777

I too, have just purchased their flagship planer and love it. Makes surface feel like glass. Couldn't be happier. I'm going to do a review at some point myself but you summed it all up pretty well. Going to be buying the jointer next month, can't wait….

G-Man


----------



## LarryBB

Cutech is supposed to have a free shipping sale on their planers this Fourth of July weekend. I need to replace my Dewalt 735 and called to ask some questions. The salesman I spoke with said to wait until the weekend or the Fourth because all planers including the Cutech 40200 HC with carbide cutters will qualify. Looking forward to getting one.
Larry


----------



## Acts65Woodworks

Thanks for the review. I have a Ridgid TP1300. One of the gears got stripped out (my fault) and the part is discontinued. I was able to find the Rikon equivalent after reading your review. Thanks!


----------



## Nduetime

"As a side notice, chips are so small in comparison to chips produced by planers with straight blades that they never clog the vac hose. And if the dust hood was more streamlined (or blower a bit more powerful) I feel that a short 2.5" hose dropped into a waste bin would have been enough to blow chips there without a need for the vac."

Do you think this is doable? I assume a custom dust hood would be the only solution for this? I like everything about this planer except my only complaint is the units need for a separate shop vac/dc for dust extraction. Most planer require a separate shop vac/dc which the 40200 is on par with. However the Dewalt 735 blower allows for it to be used without shop vac/dc, my preferred setup when limited on power.


----------

